
Reverse engineering a fake Tor browser bundle - lelf
http://dustri.org/b/torbrowserbundleorg.html
======
dtech
> She/he told me that they are a small group (maybe from China) trying to
> catch pedophiles;

If they indeed are from china, I'd say it's just as likely they're trying to
catch people who evade the censorship or press rules.

~~~
hackerboos
>silkroad6cebts64.onion

Maybe the are the hacker version of Omar from The Wire.

~~~
mistagiggles
It's all in the game

------
neotek
Link is a 404, here's the correct one:

[http://dustri.org/b/torbundlebrowserorg.html](http://dustri.org/b/torbundlebrowserorg.html)

------
nl
[http://cuckoosandbox.org/](http://cuckoosandbox.org/) looks interesting, as
does the way of detecting it.

------
willvarfar
> Their server is a stack of outdated crap, proudly powered by cPanel, feel
> free to root them for more details.

Hmm. Two wrongs make a right?

~~~
duiker101
Well, I didn't read the part where OP stated that he was doing a right...

------
m00dy
yeah better than implementing tcp stack in python :D

